# Best Place To Get Glassware For Mixing



## Jebula999 (24/1/16)

Sup Vapes,

Does anyone know a good place to get glassware for DIY?

I need things like beakers, graduated cylinders and pipettes.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/1/16)

One device, from another thread

http://www.takealot.com/pyrex-lab-measure-shake-mixer-0-5l/PLID27853941


----------



## Jebula999 (24/1/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> One device, from another thread
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/pyrex-lab-measure-shake-mixer-0-5l/PLID27853941


Yeah i saw that this morning, great for mixing in but not too great for measuring.


----------



## stevie g (24/1/16)

What suburb are you in?


----------



## Jebula999 (24/1/16)

I'm in Stellenbosch, Cape Town


----------



## Dubz (25/1/16)

Here's where i get my goodies...
http://bmscientific.co.za/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

http://www.lasecsa.co.za/index.php?PageID=Home
They're in Ndabeni, next door to pinelands.


----------



## wiesbang (25/1/16)

When I start DiY, I might be able to get my glassware from my sister in law. 
She works in a medical lab

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

